# Sea Change!



## mormodes (Nov 8, 2014)

The AOS Trustees decided at the Members meeting in Orlando that any Paph can be entered for AOS judging regardless of that plant's USFWS status, the exhibitor just has to know the onus is on him/her to have proper paperwork in case anyone asks. But the AOS isn't going to ask.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 8, 2014)

About time.
The AOS is not a 'legal' regulatory authority. It should judge what is put in front of it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2014)

'Bout time.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2014)

That's good; now lets see what shows up!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm with you guys on this one. Great move, even if it took them too long to do so.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 9, 2014)

Great!


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 9, 2014)

A giant step forward; long overdue.


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 9, 2014)

Let there be dancing in the streets! (of the Chiu Hua variety)


----------



## John M (Nov 9, 2014)

Exactly....about time! I never understood why the AOS decided in the first place to act as an arm of the USFWS....an arrogant organization more interested in it's own relevance and importance, rather than anything to do with conservation and preservation of species.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 9, 2014)

Now USFW can go to judgings and hand out their own certificates of award.


----------



## John M (Nov 9, 2014)

gonewild said:


> Now USFW can go to judgings and hand out their own certificates of award.



There's a good way to spend your tax dollars!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Nov 9, 2014)

Are so few of you worried that it is possible AOS has just been arm-twisted into helping locate those "illegal" plants, and setting growers up to be raided?


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 10, 2014)

Well in a display usually it's just the club name listed and a vendor might be silly to display an illegal plant in their own. Of course if something gets an AOS award the owner name would be on the sheet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonewild (Nov 10, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Well in a display usually it's just the club name listed and a vendor might be silly to display an illegal plant in their own. Of course if something gets an AOS award the owner name would be on the sheet



You think the game warden cant find out who owns a plant in a display?.....
WOW that is a beautiful flower!
Who is the lucky owner?
Oh That one was grown by Billy.
Thank you Maaam, can you point out Billy to me please.
:rollhappy:


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 10, 2014)

So will hybrids with App. 1 parents still be scrutinized? Will I have to still prove the progeny of my hangianums, gigantifolium, helenae, ect?

It is so ridiculous that I have little faith that the paph issue will be resolved. Why anitums are crucified while not even a recognized species. All of that.

I am betting if I bring in a blooming canhii in April they will be pissed because I should 'know better'.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm betting that is you bring in a blooming canhii they won't know what it is!


----------



## mormodes (Nov 10, 2014)

Chad, I'd wait until the AOS puts something on their web page. After that, go ahead and show your plants. The onus is on you to have paperwork. 


On another subject

As to the AOS colluding with the USFWS to flush out illegal paphs that's a scenario I hadn't thought about. I just bemoaned the loss of all the potential plots for crime fiction novels I'd been thinking about writing. Most of mine revolved around paph hoarders sitting in silent greenhouses gloating over their collections of illegal paphs. Now we float the idea of collusion... I suppose we could have Jason Bourne, finished with Treadstone & quietly raising Paphs in a NYC apartment, twig to this conspiracy so he beats Ron McHatton for info '(Its all Roddy Gabel's fault!') and relentlessly take out the USFWS man by man. Nah, too easy. *G* We gotta get a corrupt judge in there somewhere...


----------



## gonewild (Nov 10, 2014)

mormodes said:


> *G* We gotta get a corrupt judge in there somewhere...



They are plentiful and cheap.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 10, 2014)

gonewild said:


> They are plentiful and cheap.



Ah, you've purchased your share or just know through the grapevine? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonewild (Nov 10, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Ah, you've purchased your share or just know through the grapevine?



Yes you can purchase them over the grapevine!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2014)

Such cynicism!


----------

